# Kleine Schwester für Honor Jessica Alba: Es wird wieder ein Mädchen!



## Mandalorianer (27 Mai 2011)

*Kleine Schwester für Honor
Jessica Alba: Es wird wieder ein Mädchen!​*

Jessica Alba (30) blüht in ihrer zweiten Schwangerschaft richtig auf. Erst kürzlich wurde sie gesichtet, wie sie relaxt zusammen mit ihrer Tochter die mexikanische Sonne genoss. Es ist noch nicht bekannt, wann die schöne Schauspielerin die Geburt ihres zweiten Kindes erwartet. Doch gibt es nun erste Details, die darauf hindeuten, welches Geschlecht Honor Maries (2) kleines Geschwisterchen haben wird.

Laut starmagazine.com gibt es starke Vermutungen, dass Jessica Alba wieder ein Mädchen bekommt. Eine Quelle soll sich folgendermaßen geäußert haben: „Sie würden insgesamt gerne 3 oder 4 Kinder haben. Also gibt es immer noch die Möglichkeit, dass sie in der Zukunft einen Jungen haben werden.“

Diese Äußerung ist eigentlich recht eindeutig und rechtfertigt, davon auszugehen, dass Honor bald eine kleine Schwester lieb haben kann! Wir sind gespannt, ob die Vermutungen sich als wahr herausstellen und wir bald Jessica zusammen mit zwei süßen Töchterchen bewundern dürfen. Auch auf den Namen des Familienzuwachses sind wir schon sehr neugierig. 

*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (1 Juni 2011)

dann hoffe ich mal, das alles gut geht und der Nachwuchs gesund ist


----------

